# 16000 South Africans sent back home?



## pegleg (Feb 12, 2009)

Spoke to a guy here and he said he and 16000 other South Africans were sent back home with the excuse that corrupt south africans were not welcome. Could someone Please verify this?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

pegleg said:


> Spoke to a guy here and he said he and 16000 other South Africans were sent back home with the excuse that corrupt south africans were not welcome. Could someone Please verify this?


Doubt it - many have had to return as due to tight visa restrictions and lack of work - Saffars are unable to stay and are forced to return back to SA - For those people I truly feel sorry.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds like a boad of lollocks to me!


----------

